# Evap?



## Nolimitxox

Real or evap?


----------



## justonemore31

It looks real


----------



## Nolimitxox

Thanks for the reply. It's my first FET using a donor embryo and I'm 3dp5dt. Nervous wreck.


----------



## justonemore31

I'm wishing you the best!! It truly looks like a bfp!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks real. Good luck!


----------



## Excalibur

That looks real to me. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## soloso

certainly looks real!!! FX'd!! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested again??


----------



## Nolimitxox

I did the following morning and had the same result so I am waiting until Tuesday for the levels to rise or fall. I feel safe to say at the very least chemical pregnancy but here's hoping the next test is darker.


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg Nolimit that test is definitely positive !!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Couldn't wait. This test was after a 2 hour hold 5dp5dt

Im officially pregnant


----------



## BelleNuit

What a beautiful line no limit!!!!!!! Omg congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justonemore31

Ohhhhh yes definitely!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## justonemore31

Here so ppl see it clearly. Def a bfp. Again congrats!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Nolimitxox

For new comers:

It was indeed a positive test. This pregnancy ended in miscarriage as a chemical. My lines stayed the same for a few days and then they faded.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm really sorry Nolimit! We were all hoping this would be it for you!


----------



## justonemore31

Oh no I had no idea. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------

